# Ford Focus rear parking sensor problems



## ruttstar (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a Ford Focus Ebony 2003 and my rear parking sensors have stopped working. I have had a radio (a Ford 6000 CD one) fitted recently. All the sensors are clicking when put in reverse but there is no sound. Could the radio be the problem? Where does the beep come from? Thank you.


----------



## TomBailey (Feb 17, 2012)

The sound is usual from a dedicated beeper, and its possible that the new CD system messed up the Multiplexing system, re-install the old CD system or try with no CD system connected, this would tell you if that's the problem


----------

